# GRUB instalieren



## gamerfunkie (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich will GRUB installieren, denn als ich Windows heu installiert habe, wurde ja der MBR neu geschreiben und nun kann ich mein DEBIAN system nciht mehr booten.
Wie komme ich in eine linux shell um grub zu installieren? Ich kann DEBAIN wie gesagt nicht starten, sondern habe nur die CD's. EIn funktionierendes System ist aber installiert(Ich kann linux nicht starten, denn immer wenn ich zuerst von nder linux platte booten lasse kommt GRUB error 17 ...)
Danke für eure antworten.


----------



## Navy (25. Dezember 2007)

Fröhliche Weihnachten.

Nichts leichter als das:

Du bootest einfach ein Linuxnotfallsystem, guckst nach ob Deine Partition auf die Grub rauf soll gemountet ist (wenn nein, dann mounte diese) und mache als root oder superuser ein "grub-install $BOOTPARTITION"

Du solltest dann noch die "$BOOTPARTITION/boot/grub/menu.lst" anpassen.


----------



## gamerfunkie (25. Dezember 2007)

Problem ist, das ist ne LVM partition und ich bekomme immer flgenden fehler beim mounten:
mount: can't find /dev/sdb5 ind /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

wie mounte ich die nun?


----------



## Navy (25. Dezember 2007)

"man mount" hilft. 
Da wir aber Weihnachten haben:

mount $PARTITION $MOUNTPOINT


----------

